# Table in the house that Ralph built



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 29, 2015)

built this table about 40 years ago from cherry and burr oak cut from the fence row on my father-in-law's farm in Illinois.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 29, 2015)

Beautiful craftsmanship. 40 years! What a great heirloom! Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2015)

That's a beauty Ralph. I love the matching benches. Did you turn the legs also? Either way it is fine craftsmanship.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 29, 2015)

Is the bur oak in the center? Gary


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 29, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Is the bur oak in the center? Gary





Kevin said:


> That's a beauty Ralph. I love the matching benches. Did you turn the legs also? Either way it is fine craftsmanship.


Yes, I turned the legs, Kevin. Gary, the legs have bur oak in the center, and the ends of the table are bur oak. 
I thought about refinishing the table, but it has scratches and indentations where my two sons used pencils and ball point pens for homework. Both are in their 40's now, and proudly show my grandchildren where grandpa made them do homework. They want it left as it is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ralph Muhs (May 26, 2016)

Small coffee table

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 26, 2016)

Both tables are beautiful, I really like the design on the dining room one! More project pictures please! Tony


----------



## ironman123 (May 26, 2016)

Those are great.


----------

